# Kaufberatung Ultrabook



## ZiemlichUndead (5. April 2018)

Guten Tag!

Wie viele andere hier suche ich nach Kaufberatung.

Wie im Titel zu sehen, suche ich ein "Ultrabook", also, auch Thin & Light genannt, einfach aus dem Grund, weil es mich sehr anspricht ^^.

Ich habe ein mittelmäßiges Budget, jedoch tue ich mir selbst relativ schwer über 1300€ auszugeben. Möglich wäre es aber dennoch.

Zu meinem Anwendungsbereich, es ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwierig, ich bin hobbymäßig Spielemodder und Programmierer, ich brauche definitiv viel ram, weil ich mich selbst mit meinem Desktop an die 16gb rantaste, da ich oft mehrere debugger und tests gleichzeitig laufen lassen muss.

Ich bin natürlich wie gefühlt jeder hier auch Gamer, und möchte eigentlich echt gerne auch paar Spiele spielen können.
Spielen tue ich pubg, was man eh vergessen kann, aber außerdem noch csgo, overwatch, rocketleague und Minecraft.
Das primäre Anwendungsgebiet ist aber trotzdem Programmieren, Gaming nur als Ausnahme.

Vom Bildschirm her brauche ich fürs programmieren zumindest mehr als ein kleines display, da es sehr viel angenehmer ist, viel platz für mehrere fenster oder Programmbereiche zu haben.
Trotzdem sollte mir 1080p eigentlich ausreichen.
Bildschirmbeschaffenheit ist mir eigentlich egal...

Der Haken kommt natürlich noch, ich bin nämlich ein riesen Fan von langen akkulaufzeiten, ich sag mal unter 4h geht eigentlich fast gar nicht. Klar, kann ich bei Auslastung nicht erwarten, dass der Akku Ewigkeiten hält, aber trotzdem sollte der Akku eigentlich so lange wie möglich halten.

Gewicht, naja, Thin & Light, es soll eben portabel sein, und dem entsprechend auch leicht.

Besondere Anforderungen an sich hab ich glaube ich keine.

Ich hab mich natürlich auch schon umgeschaut, und mein Favorit bisher ist eigentlich der Razer Blade.

Dummerweise ist der echt weit über meinem erhofften Budget und auch die Akkulaufzeit ist eher so naja. Klar, es ist ein Gaming laptop, dafür ist es eigentlich gut, aber irgendwie weiß icht nicht genau.

Andererseits habe ich den Xiaomi Notebook Pro entdeckt, ein chinesischer Laptop, der eine sehr gute Akkulaufzeit haben soll, und mit der geforce MX150 auch ein paar spiele spielbar machen soll (Spielbar ist bei mir stabile 60fps, darunter sehr unangenehm, da ich eben competetive spiele). Der Preis würde auch ziemlich gut rein passen, und aussehen tut der meiner Meinung nach echt ganz gut.
Mir bereiten bei dem Laptop aber die Chinesische Tastatur, sowie eben der Chinesische support sorgen, weswegen ich mir echt nicht sicher bin.

Ich hab auch noch nach den Dell XPS Laptops geschaut, diese sprechen mich aufgrund des Aussehens aber nicht soo sehr an.

Habt ihr noch mehr Ideen, und was haltet ihr von meinen Vorschlägen?

Danke schonmal.

Undead.


----------



## RtZk (5. April 2018)

Deine Anforderungen passen nicht zusammen, entweder leicht, klein und lange Akkulaufzeit, oder leistungsstark genug für alle Spiele und großes Display. 
Die Mix Versionen sind in aller Regel miserabel weil sie nichts gut können.


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (5. April 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Deine Anforderungen passen nicht zusammen, entweder leicht, klein und lange Akkulaufzeit, oder leistungsstark genug für alle Spiele und großes Display.
> Die Mix Versionen sind in aller Regel miserabel weil sie nichts gut können.



Deswegen hab ich es ja so vormuliert, ich hätte gerne Leicht, klein und lange Akkulaufzeit mit der Maximal möglichen Performance, die es bei sowas gibt.
Ich hab auch nie gesagt, dass ich alle spiele brauche, und mit dem Display kannst du mir nicht erzählen, dass es welche mit weniger als 1080p gibt.

Was sagst du denn zu den Geräten, die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe?


----------



## RtZk (7. April 2018)

Was hat denn die Größe des Display mit der Auflösung zu tun?

Dieses Xiamoi sieht ganz gut aus, nur habe ich davon noch nie gehört, ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Lenovo Thinkpad X280 gekauft und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit, hat halt nur eine iGPU und ist daher weniger für Spiele geeignet, geht es darum kannst du dir mal die Zenbooks von Asus anschauen, die haben wenigstens eine MX150.
Dell XPS hatte ich mir auch angeschaut aber die fehlenden USB 3.0 Ports der neusten Version waren für mich das Knockout Kriterium.


----------



## Torben456 (7. April 2018)

Xiaomi Mi Notebook Pro Fingerabdruck Erkennung CORE I5 8GB + 256GB-€1035.07 online einkaufen|Gearbest.com Nimm es, es ist echt top verarbeitet, habe selber eins hier


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2018)

Ist aber schwer zu verkaufen wegen dem QWERTY-Layout und  bei einer Garantieabwicklung wird man Geduld brauchen.
Zoll ist auch noch fällig, der Versand/Rückversand erfolgt nach/aus China.


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (7. April 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Größe des Display mit der Auflösung zu tun?
> 
> Dieses Xiamoi sieht ganz gut aus, nur habe ich davon noch nie gehört, ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Lenovo Thinkpad X280 gekauft und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit, hat halt nur eine iGPU und ist daher weniger für Spiele geeignet, geht es darum kannst du dir mal die Zenbooks von Asus anschauen, die haben wenigstens eine MX150.
> Dell XPS hatte ich mir auch angeschaut aber die fehlenden USB 3.0 Ports der neusten Version waren für mich das Knockout Kriterium.



Das mit der Auflösung war vielleicht ein bisschen blöd formuliert, es geht eben darum, dass ich viele Elemente gleichzeitig auf dem Bildschirm habe, und da Windows das ja alles an der Auflösung skaliert brauch ich eben ein gutes verhältnis von größe und auflösung, aber das ist ja irgendwie normal, wahrscheinlich war das unnötig zu erwähnen...

Ein paar von den Asus hab ich mir tatsächlich auch schon angeschaut, aber irgendwie hat mich da das design nicht so sehr angesprochen. Könnte daran liegen, dass ich momentan einen sehr alten Asus Laptop habe, und irgendwie was anderes möchte, weil die Laptops sehen tatsächlich irgendwie immer noch gleich aus.




Torben456 schrieb:


> Xiaomi Mi Notebook Pro Fingerabdruck Erkennung CORE I5 8GB + 256GB-€1035.07 online einkaufen|Gearbest.com Nimm es, es ist echt top verarbeitet, habe selber eins hier



Wie gesagt, ich glaub ich wäre eher für die 16gb variante, auch aus dem Grund, weil ich Geräte meistens echt lange benutze, und 16gb auch erstmal genug für die Zukunft sein sollten.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist aber schwer zu verkaufen wegen dem QWERTY-Layout und  bei einer Garantieabwicklung wird man Geduld brauchen.
> Zoll ist auch noch fällig, der Versand/Rückversand erfolgt nach/aus China.



Naja, Geduld sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, ist ja nicht dringend...

Das Qwerty Layout macht mir auch so bisschen sorgen wegen der Benutzbarkeit, aber ich denke eigentlich, dass das schon akzeptabel sein sollte.

Was sagt ihr zu dem Angebot hier: Xiaomi Mi Pro Notebook kaufen - Intel i7-8550U - 16GB/256GB

Ich finde es schon sehr komisch, weil der Preis echt extrem niedrig ist, aber was ich gelesen hab, und ich war auf mehreren unabhängigen Seiten, solle die Seite zwar einen echt schwierigen Support haben, aber an sich legitim sein.


----------



## Abductee (7. April 2018)

Pass bei der MX150 halt auf, da gibts zwei verschiedene Varianten und das Mi hat die langsamere verbaut.
Geforce-Grafikeinheit: Nvidia liefert heimlich langsamere MX150 aus - Golem.de

Bei dem Preis kannst du noch +19% Einfuhrsteuer dazurechnen.
(außer du findest jemand der aus der EU heraus versendet)

Edit:
Xiaomi Mi Notebook Pro mit Quad-Core-CPU ab 653 Euro erhaltlich
Da steht was bezüglich Versand und Zoll, das kommentier ich aber lieber nicht.


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (7. April 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Pass bei der MX150 halt auf, da gibts zwei verschiedene Varianten und das Mi hat die langsamere verbaut.
> Geforce-Grafikeinheit: Nvidia liefert heimlich langsamere MX150 aus - Golem.de
> 
> Bei dem Preis kannst du noch +19% Einfuhrsteuer dazurechnen.
> ...



Hm, das mit dem Zoll und der Steuer hab ich tatsächlich gar nicht bedacht.

Also, was ich jetzt bei Asus gefunden habe, ist das hier: ASUS ZenBook UX430UN   | Laptops | ASUS Global (Hast du wahrscheinlich auch gemeint)

Ich meine, das schon vorher mal gesehen zu haben, aber da dachte ich, das gäbe es nur mit 8gb ram, und hab deswegen nicht weiter gesucht.

Also, von den specs ist das Zenbook ja irgendwie identisch zum Xiaomi, und akkulaufzeit ist anscheinend auch ähnlich.

Da wäre jetzt natürlich gut zu wissen, welche variante des MX150 da verbaut ist.
Ich hatte schon vorher gesehen, dass es 2 verschiedene gibt, wusste aber nicht warum, und, dass sie unterschiedliche Leistungen haben.

Vom Preis her wird sich bei dem wahrscheinlich nicht viel machen lassen, als die 1300€ wie bei Amazon oder?


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (9. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Xiaomi Mi Notebook Pro Fingerabdruck Erkennung CORE I5 8GB + 256GB-€1035.07 online einkaufen|Gearbest.com Nimm es, es ist echt top verarbeitet, habe selber eins hier



Achso, nochmal ne Frage, wie lange hast du das Xiaomi jetzt schon? Und wie sieht es mit der Batterie qualität aus? Mir wurde gesagt, dass diese China Geräte meist qualitativ niedrige Akkus haben, die schnell kapput gehen...


----------



## Torben456 (9. April 2018)

ZiemlichUndead schrieb:


> Achso, nochmal ne Frage, wie lange hast du das Xiaomi jetzt schon? Und wie sieht es mit der Batterie qualität aus? Mir wurde gesagt, dass diese China Geräte meist qualitativ niedrige Akkus haben, die schnell kapput gehen...



Also ich habe es seit einem Jahr, nach einem Jahr bemerke ich noch keinen Verlust von der Akkukapazität, also das die Akkus aus China schlecht sein sollen ist nen Gerücht, denn so ziemlich alle Hersteller nutzen diese Akkus


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (9. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also ich habe es seit einem Jahr, nach einem Jahr bemerke ich noch keinen Verlust von der Akkukapazität, also das die Akkus aus China schlecht sein sollen ist nen Gerücht, denn so ziemlich alle Hersteller nutzen diese Akkus



Ja, ich weiß, macht auch eigentlich keinen sinn, aber vielleicht verbauen die ja noch billigere akkus, oder sowas.

Wie ist das bei mir mit Garantie und so, meinst du nicht, dass vielleicht doch irgendwann mal was kapput geht (Überhitzt oder so), und du das Gerät wahrscheinlich direkt wegwerfen kannst?


----------



## Torben456 (9. April 2018)

ZiemlichUndead schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, macht auch eigentlich keinen sinn, aber vielleicht verbauen die ja noch billigere akkus, oder sowas.
> 
> Wie ist das bei mir mit Garantie und so, meinst du nicht, dass vielleicht doch irgendwann mal was kapput geht (Überhitzt oder so), und du das Gerät wahrscheinlich direkt wegwerfen kannst?



Also ich hatte mit Notebooks nie Probleme innerhalb der Garantie, meistens erst danach. Aber ich sage mal du solltest es min. 5-10 Jahre nutzen können, du musst es halt gut pflegen, vor allem bei einem so teuren Gerät. Also ich habe da immer eher weniger Angst und zur Not würde ich es selber reparieren, habe schon diverse Notebooks repariert. Du musst halt wissen, ob du das Risiko eingehen möchtest, ich weiß nicht wie es mit der Garantie aussieht, da ich nie wirklich welche in Anspruch genommen habe^^


----------



## Torben456 (9. April 2018)

Muss du denn unbedingt auf dem gerät ebenfalls zocken können? Also bist du viel unterwegs und brauchst daher ein Ultrabook auf dem man auch zocken kann? Alternativ würde ich vielleicht ein MacBook Air empfehlen zum arbeiten und einen günstigen Tower Rechner zum zocken


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (9. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit Notebooks nie Probleme innerhalb der Garantie, meistens erst danach. Aber ich sage mal du solltest es min. 5-10 Jahre nutzen können, du musst es halt gut pflegen, vor allem bei einem so teuren Gerät. Also ich habe da immer eher weniger Angst und zur Not würde ich es selber reparieren, habe schon diverse Notebooks repariert. Du musst halt wissen, ob du das Risiko eingehen möchtest, ich weiß nicht wie es mit der Garantie aussieht, da ich nie wirklich welche in Anspruch genommen habe^^



Ja, ich pflege meine Geräte auch gut, klar, aber ich meinte eben, wenn wirklich mal ein Garantiefall auftritt, wie das funktioniert mit Xiaomi...

Reparieren bekomm ich bei normalen Sachen auch hin, aber überhitzte GPU repariert man nun mal nicht xd.

Wie genau kannst du das Xiaomi eigentlich 1 Jahr haben, wenn es September 2017 rausgekommen ist?
Oder lieg ich falsch?





Torben456 schrieb:


> Muss du denn unbedingt auf dem gerät ebenfalls zocken können? Also bist du viel unterwegs und brauchst daher ein Ultrabook auf dem man auch zocken kann? Alternativ würde ich vielleicht ein MacBook Air empfehlen zum arbeiten und einen günstigen Tower Rechner zum zocken



Tower PC hab ich schon, ich brauch jetzt eben was für unterwegs, auf dem ich zur not auch mal was spielen kann.


----------



## Torben456 (9. April 2018)

Also ich habe nicht das selbe sondern eine ältere Generation, sprich mit einem Core M3-7Y30  Aber an sich sind die Geräte sonst gleich, nur das halt andere Hardware verbaut wurde  

Also ich habe gerade nachgelesen, wenn das Gerät bei der Anlieferung kaputt gehen sollte, erhälst innerhalb 45 Tagen das Geld zurück, sonst hast du 1 Jahr Garantie musst aber die Versandkosten nach China zahlen, falls du es einsenden musst  Und eine überhitzte GPU ist kein Problem, man kann löten


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (9. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht das selbe sondern eine ältere Generation, sprich mit einem Core M3-7Y30  Aber an sich sind die Geräte sonst gleich, nur das halt andere Hardware verbaut wurde
> 
> Also ich habe gerade nachgelesen, wenn das Gerät bei der Anlieferung kaputt gehen sollte, erhälst innerhalb 45 Tagen das Geld zurück, sonst hast du 1 Jahr Garantie musst aber die Versandkosten nach China zahlen, falls du es einsenden musst  Und eine überhitzte GPU ist kein Problem, man kann löten



Naja, ok, ich behalte das im Hinterkopf, erstmal schau ich grade, ob ich vielleicht günstig nen Dell XPS 15 bekomme.

Also, bei überhitzten gpus frag ich dann einfach dich, ob du sie wieder anlötest?

Wüde da bestimmt noch was finden


----------



## Torben456 (9. April 2018)

ZiemlichUndead schrieb:


> Naja, ok, ich behalte das im Hinterkopf, erstmal schau ich grade, ob ich vielleicht günstig nen Dell XPS 15 bekomme.
> 
> Also, bei überhitzten gpus frag ich dann einfach dich, ob du sie wieder anlötest?
> 
> Wüde da bestimmt noch was finden



Ja, ich kann sowas reparieren, falls es mal passieren sollte, aber ist mittlerweile recht selten 

Alternativ wäre vielleicht auch folgendes Ultrabook interessant -> Dell Inspiron 13 7370-9702, Notebook silber, Windows 10 Home 64-Bit


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (9. April 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre vielleicht auch folgendes Ultrabook interessant -> Dell Inspiron 13 7370-9702, Notebook silber, Windows 10 Home 64-Bit



Wäre da bloß nicht die Intel grafik...



Torben456 schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann sowas reparieren, falls es mal passieren sollte, aber ist mittlerweile recht selten



Also, ich hab schon Grafikkarten gebacken, damit sich die Lötstellen neu verbinden, aber wirklich löten, das würde mich interressieren, wie das geht.


----------



## Torben456 (9. April 2018)

ZiemlichUndead schrieb:


> Wäre da bloß nicht die Intel grafik...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, ich hab schon Grafikkarten gebacken, damit sich die Lötstellen neu verbinden, aber wirklich löten, das würde mich interressieren, wie das geht.



Du kannst ja den Grafikchip je nach Notebook, einfach ablöten und wieder neu aufsetzten wenn er noch funktioniert oder ggf. einen anderen Grafikchip auflöten 

Ah stimmt wegen der Intel HD, habe nicht daran gedacht das du ja ab und zu daddeln möchtest :/


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (28. April 2018)

Hey ich wollte nochmal eben nachfragen, wie du mit dem Englischen keyboad zurecht kommst, weil das momentan fast der einzige grund für mich ist, das Xiaomi nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (29. April 2018)

Hallo. vielleicht kann ich dir auch helfen bei deiner Wahl. Ich habe ebenfalls ein Xiaomi Mi Air 13.3 (2018) und ich sage dir es ist nen geiles Ultrabook. Wegen der Tastatur sollte es keine Probleme geben schau mal hier das besitze ich.

Mi Air 13.3 Zoll kaufen - 2018 Version - 8GB/256GB - i7-8550U
Deutsche Silikon Tastatur Abdeckung fur das Mi Air 13.3 Zoll

Hoffe das beeinflusst deine Kaufentscheidung ^^

Ach und der empfohlene Shop von mir ist auch Klasse. Man wird über jedweden Zustand der Bestellung informiert und der Support ist hervorragend und in deutsch


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (1. Mai 2018)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Hallo. vielleicht kann ich dir auch helfen bei deiner Wahl. Ich habe ebenfalls ein Xiaomi Mi Air 13.3 (2018) und ich sage dir es ist nen geiles Ultrabook. Wegen der Tastatur sollte es keine Probleme geben schau mal hier das besitze ich.
> 
> Mi Air 13.3 Zoll kaufen - 2018 Version - 8GB/256GB - i7-8550U
> Deutsche Silikon Tastatur Abdeckung fur das Mi Air 13.3 Zoll
> ...




Hey dazu hab ich mal ne Frage, ich kann die Taste für "<>|" auf dieser abdeckung nicht finden, (bei qwertz neben shift), wie schreibst du diese Zeichen? 
Ich brauch definitiv eine Taste dafür, da ich programmierer bin, und diese Zeichen relativ oft benutze.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (1. Mai 2018)

Hm... das ist dann ja problematisch. Man kann aber mittels der Software xmodmap andere Tasten damit belegen die noch weniger gebraucht werden... Mir ist das gar nicht aufgefallen das die beiden fehlen.


----------



## Sidewinderwisi (2. Mai 2018)

Ich kann es ja noch irgendwo verstehen, wenn man es wagt, und sich ein Telefon für nen 100er aus China liefern lässt. Da ist das Risiko noch überschaubar.

Aber ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man sich ein Gerät für beinahe 1000 Euro ( mit Zoll und co. sogar etwas darüber ) aus China bestellen kann. 

Das Gerät an sich ist ja alles andere als schlecht, aber die Tastatur und die Garantieabwicklung gehen doch schon mal gar nicht. Ich schicke doch keine Ware für 1000 Euro über die halbe Welt, sollte mal etwas sein.

Ich habe ein Dell XPS 9360R. Dort war letzten Monat ein Lautsprecher defekt ( hat angefangen zu zerren ). Bei Dell angerufen, mit denen ausgemacht, dass ich das selber wechseln kann und einen Tag später war das Ersatzteil da.

Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, dir passiert das mit dem Xiaomi. Was genau machst du dann? Erstmal nach China damit?


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (2. Mai 2018)

Sidewinderwisi schrieb:


> Ich kann es ja noch irgendwo verstehen, wenn man es wagt, und sich ein Telefon für nen 100er aus China liefern lässt. Da ist das Risiko noch überschaubar.
> 
> Aber ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man sich ein Gerät für beinahe 1000 Euro ( mit Zoll und co. sogar etwas darüber ) aus China bestellen kann.
> 
> ...



Ja klar, vor dem Problem hab ich auch ein bisschen Angst, Ich suche ja nach alternativen, da würde ich auch ein bisschen mehr bezahlen, aber es gibt einfach so gut wie keine ultrabooks mit dedicated graphics, guter Akkulaufzeit und schönem Design.


----------



## Das_pelzige_Gnu (2. Mai 2018)

ZiemlichUndead schrieb:


> Ja klar, vor dem Problem hab ich auch ein bisschen Angst, Ich suche ja nach alternativen, da würde ich auch ein bisschen mehr bezahlen, aber es gibt einfach so gut wie keine ultrabooks mit dedicated graphics, guter Akkulaufzeit und schönem Design.



Würde mir keine Sorgen machen, ich habe schon super viele Sachen über Gearbest aus Asien gekauft, insb. Xiaomi-Produkte. Einfach über Priority-Line bestellen. Bisher ist immer alles angekommen und die Produkte von Xiaomi sind besser als der meiste Kram hier aus Deutschland und dabei viel günstiger. Wenn ich ein Ultrabook haben wollte, würde ich sofort das Xioami kaufen - einfach weil was vergleichbares hier in Deutschland einfach mal das Doppelte kostet


----------



## megaSPEED89 (3. Mai 2018)

Im Garantiefall bei TradingShenzen meldet man sich bei deren Support. Die haben Anlaufstellen wo du es einschicken kannst in Deutschland. Man kann sogar gegen kleine Gebühr reparieren lassen wenn das Gerät nicht dort gekauft wurde.

TradingShenzhen - Garantieabwicklung

Ach und was den Versand angeht, man kann (im Falle des Air 13.3 2018) für 105€ eine Versicherung bei DHL abschließen. Da sind alle Zollkosten inkludiert und sollte es Probleme geben soll man sich auch hier wieder an den Support wenden und man bekommt sein Geld wieder.


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (3. Mai 2018)

Hm OK wenn das wirklich alles so gut funktioniert wäre das ja ok.

Nochmal ne frage zum Gerät, Ich habe mir jetzt überlegt, vielleicht doch statt dem Mi Notebook pro das Air zu kaufen wegen der Größe. 14 Zoll denke ich wäre perfekt, deswegen ist 13,3 wahrscheinlich die bessere Variante.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Air im Bezug auf Bekannte Schwachstellen wie Hitzeentwicklung und weniger Akkulaufzeit?


----------



## megaSPEED89 (3. Mai 2018)

Also da ich es als kleine Gamingmaschine benutze ist der Akku in 1-1 1/2 Stunden leer bei maximaler Leistung, daher habe ich es immer am Netz. Der Adapter der bei lag ist Müll. Ich habe mir einen Adapter von Brennstuhl zugelegt, sitzt bombenfest. Oder besser du kaufst dir gleich nen neues 65Watt Netzteil mit EU-Stecker.

Die Hitzeentwicklung ist schon spürbar nach ner intensiven Gamingsassion, besonders linke Hand wo die MX150 sitzt. Ich habe wie in einem anderen Post erwähnt einen Repaste gemacht und seit dem ist im Idle erstmal Ruhe und Filme gucken ist auch noch möglich. Aber sobald die MX150 von der HD620 umspringt gehts rund und das ist dann halt auch hörbar. Throttling habe ich noch nicht wahrgenommen. Ich lasse di CPU auch nicht in den Turbotakt laufen...


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (3. Mai 2018)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Also da ich es als kleine Gamingmaschine benutze ist der Akku in 1-1 1/2 Stunden leer bei maximaler Leistung, daher habe ich es immer am Netz. Der Adapter der bei lag ist Müll. Ich habe mir einen Adapter von Brennstuhl zugelegt, sitzt bombenfest. Oder besser du kaufst dir gleich nen neues 65Watt Netzteil mit EU-Stecker.
> 
> Die Hitzeentwicklung ist schon spürbar nach ner intensiven Gamingsassion, besonders linke Hand wo die MX150 sitzt. Ich habe wie in einem anderen Post erwähnt einen Repaste gemacht und seit dem ist im Idle erstmal Ruhe und Filme gucken ist auch noch möglich. Aber sobald die MX150 von der HD620 umspringt gehts rund und das ist dann halt auch hörbar. Throttling habe ich noch nicht wahrgenommen. Ich lasse di CPU auch nicht in den Turbotakt laufen...



Bis auf die Akkulaufzeit Klingt das ja ganz ok, Hast du die mal gemessen bei idle oder web browsing?

Und, durch den repaste würde ich wahrscheinlich Garantie verlieren, also erstmal keine Option?


----------



## megaSPEED89 (3. Mai 2018)

Du meinst die Temps oder die Akkulaufzeit? Da kein Siegel auf der Platine oder so zu sehen war welches man brechen könnte, denke ich, ist repasten hier kein Problem. Solltest du das machen wollen, mach unbedingt Bilder von der Platine wenn du die abmontierst... Das erspart unnötiges Gefrage hier im Forum. ^^ Hatte Bildfehler und/oder gar kein Bild, weil nen kleines silbernes Pflaster keinen Kontakt zur iGPU hatte. Ich habe Bilder gemacht weis aber nicht wie ich se hier im Post einbinden kann...


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (3. Mai 2018)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Temps oder die Akkulaufzeit? Da kein Siegel auf der Platine oder so zu sehen war welches man brechen könnte, denke ich, ist repasten hier kein Problem. Solltest du das machen wollen, mach unbedingt Bilder von der Platine wenn du die abmontierst... Das erspart unnötiges Gefrage hier im Forum. ^^ Hatte Bildfehler und/oder gar kein Bild, weil nen kleines silbernes Pflaster keinen Kontakt zur iGPU hatte. Ich habe Bilder gemacht weis aber nicht wie ich se hier im Post einbinden kann...



Meinte da jetzt die Akkulaufzeit.

Mit Notebooks auseinander nehmen kenn ich mich eigentlich relativ gut aus, hab ich schon mehrmals erfolgreich gemacht, also sollte ich das hin bekommen.

Was du mit der iGPU meinst würde mich aber wirklich interressieren, da ich mir unter deiner beschreibung echt nichts vorstellen kann...

ah und bilder kannst du bei erweitert unter anhänge verwalten hochladen


----------



## Das_pelzige_Gnu (3. Mai 2018)

ZiemlichUndead schrieb:


> Meinte da jetzt die Akkulaufzeit.
> 
> Mit Notebooks auseinander nehmen kenn ich mich eigentlich relativ gut aus, hab ich schon mehrmals erfolgreich gemacht, also sollte ich das hin bekommen.
> 
> ...



Wieso schaust du dir eigentlich keine Testberichte zu dem Xiaomi an, da erfährt man doch direkt auf welche Akkulaufzeit man sich einstellen kann. z.B.:

Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air 13.3 (2017) im Test | ZDNet.de

"Akku

Xiaomi stattet das Mi Notebook Air 13.3 mit einem 5107 mAh (39 Wattstunden) starken Akku von LG aus. Laut Hersteller reicht dies für 9,5 Stunden Online-Videowiedergabe und 7,5 Stunden Surfen. Im Test hält das Gerät im Mischbetrieb mit den Anwendungen Chrome, Outlook, Word und Excel sowie der Bildbearbeitung Paint .Net bei einer Displayhelligkeit von 30 Prozent circa 6,5 Stunden durch. Ein sehr guter Wert in Anbetracht der Akkukapazität, aber nur Durchschnitt im Vergleich zu anderen Notebooks mit stärkeren Akkus.

Xiaomi gibt an, dass bereits nach einer halben Stunde der Akku zu 50 Prozent geladen ist. Der Test bestätigt diesen Wert. Allerdings hat das Mi Notebook Air 13.3 für die restlichen 50 Prozent deutlich länger als eine halbe Stunde nötig – zumindest wenn es nebenbei genutzt wird. Nach 1 Stunde und 10 Minuten erreicht der Akku 74 Prozent. 85 Prozent sind es nach 1,5 Stunden. Und für ein vollständiges Aufladen vergehen etwas mehr als 2,5 Stunden. Dennoch sind das insgesamt sehr gute Werte."


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (4. Mai 2018)

Das_pelzige_Gnu schrieb:


> Wieso schaust du dir eigentlich keine Testberichte zu dem Xiaomi an, da erfährt man doch direkt auf welche Akkulaufzeit man sich einstellen kann. z.B.:
> 
> Xiaomi Mi Notebook Air 13.3 (2017) im Test | ZDNet.de
> 
> ...



Klar hab ich auch nach reviews geschaut, aber jemand der das Gerät tatsächlich aktiv verwendet kann normalerweise mehr darüber sagen als kurze Reviews, deswegen hab ich hier die Leute gefragt, die das Notebook besitzen.


----------



## megaSPEED89 (7. Mai 2018)

So, sorry für den verspäteten Post. Nein ich habe noch nicht ausführlich und messbar getestet. Was ich noch sagen will ist folgendes, man kann weder CPU noch GPU undervolten. Die beiden funktionen sind bei den Programmen MSI-Afterburner und IXU ausgegraut. Scheint also im BIOS gesperrt zu sein...


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (7. Mai 2018)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> So, sorry für den verspäteten Post. Nein ich habe noch nicht ausführlich und messbar getestet. Was ich noch sagen will ist folgendes, man kann weder CPU noch GPU undervolten. Die beiden funktionen sind bei den Programmen MSI-Afterburner und IXU ausgegraut. Scheint also im BIOS gesperrt zu sein...



Wusste ich tatsächlich schon, echt schade, aber bei Laptops ist es glaube ich eh nicht so gewöhnlich, dass man solche Sachen ändern kann...

Ich hab mich übrigens wahrscheinlich entschieden, zu warten, bis das Huawei matebook x Pro released wird.

Irgendwelche Meinungen dazu?


----------



## megaSPEED89 (7. Mai 2018)

Sieht auf jeden Fall nach ner starken (etwas teureren) Alternative aus.


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (8. Mai 2018)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Sieht auf jeden Fall nach ner starken (etwas teureren) Alternative aus.



Ist natürlich über dem budget ja, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es mit den features die es hat eigentlich einen echt guten Preis hat.(High res Touchscreen, Dedicated graphics, Thunderbold port)


----------



## Abductee (8. Mai 2018)

Ein Touchscreen bei Notebooks ist ohne Deckelabstützung oder 360°C Scharnier meiner Meinung nach unbrauchbar.
Das ständige Nachwippen ist doch eine Katstrophe.


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (9. Mai 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein Touchscreen bei Notebooks ist ohne Deckelabstützung oder 360°C Scharnier meiner Meinung nach unbrauchbar.
> Das ständige Nachwippen ist doch eine Katstrophe.



Ich habs noch nie ausprobiert, aber wenns stört kann man den touchscreen ja auch einfach nicht benutzen denk ich.


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (4. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute, Ich hab mich immer noch nicht entschieden, Aber was haltet ihr so vom HP envy 13?


----------



## megaSPEED89 (4. Juni 2018)

Darf ich mal kurz anmerken das die Xiaomi Notebooks wohl demnächst in Österreich erhältlich sein werden. Das heist höchstwahrscheinlich auch deutsches Tastatur-Layout.


----------



## ZiemlichUndead (4. Juni 2018)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal kurz anmerken das die Xiaomi Notebooks wohl demnächst in Österreich erhältlich sein werden. Das heist höchstwahrscheinlich auch deutsches Tastatur-Layout.



Ok das wäre wahrscheinlich perfekt.

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. Januar 2019)

megaSPEED89 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal kurz anmerken das die Xiaomi Notebooks wohl demnächst in Österreich erhältlich sein werden. Das heist höchstwahrscheinlich auch deutsches Tastatur-Layout.



Nope, ist QWERTY (US-Layout).  Xiaomi wird das Air nicht in QWERTZ produzieren. Ich überlege gerade auch, mir das aus China zu ordern.
Hast du deins inzwischen erhalten? Wie sieht das mit Thermal Throttling aus, merkt man das? Lüfterlautstärke okay?


----------

